

Battlefield 3's Interface is a (Technically Rough) WebApp -- In Depth - rektide
https://plus.google.com/113218107235105855584/posts/LiEJtXTpMPf

======
praxxis
"1. it's a flash application"

I don't think this is correct. There is a flash Websocket transport, but the
rest of the app is HTML.

A link to the developers: <http://www.esn.me>

(A bonus, being a web app means I can check it at work!)

